# actualizar bios ASUS M5A78L-M LX AM3



## juepuchis1 (Nov 7, 2012)

BUENAS NOCHES

tengo una placa base ASUS M5A78L-M LX AM3 y un procesador fx 8150 fuente 650 termaltek tarjeta de video gtx 560 ti 8 gigas de ram todo me corre bien a full me dicen que mi version de la bios es la 0902

queria saber como puedo actualizar la bios y si tendre algun problema con mi proc o mi grafica o mi disco duro ya que todo esta bien solo queria saber en que mejoraria o mejor la dejo asi ya que se poco de actualizar bios, la verdad e leido algunas cosas de aqui y se ve que ayudan a la gente soy nuevo y espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 7, 2012)

Solo tienes que irte AQUI, seleccionar tu sistema operativo, y descargarte la última versión de la BIOS, en éste caso la 1401.
Creo que tu MOBO se actualiza desde la propia BIOS con una aplicación que tiene, pero si tienes dudas descargate el manual un poco más abajo de esa página que te pasé y te lo explica. Es sencillo.


----------



## juepuchis1 (Nov 7, 2012)

muchas gracias amigp pero mira me salen 2 cosas para descargar

 Global (DLM)   Global

la global es una especie de instalador para ejecutar en windows y la otra es para desde la bios las 2 soniguales y son seguras o abra una mejor que otra me da miedo dañarla y desconfigurar algo.


----------



## djwash (Nov 7, 2012)

juepuchis1 dijo:


> todo me corre bien a full me dicen que mi version de la bios es la 0902



Si todo te corre bien como dices, no hay razon para actualizar la BIOS pero si hay razon suficiente para cambiar urgente esa mother, como puedes corroborar en la página de ASUS, esa mother soporta micros con TDP hasta 95W(a duras penas con esas fases VRM), y el 8150 supera ese TDP, con lo cual estas sobrecargando esa placa madre, en caso de quemarse puede llevarse con ella la fuente, el micro, la VGA, quien sabe a veces la misma falla en diferentes PC puede tener consecuencias mayores o menores...

Ademas que NO le estas sacando todo el jugo a ninguno de tus componentes con esa mother, la he tenido con un Athlon II X4 620 y una AMD MSI R7750, el rendimiento era normal con algunos cuelgues, cambie la mother (M5A78LM LX) por una M5A88V EVO y se nota la diferencia en rendimiento debido al chipset 760G/SB710 vs 880G/SB850...

Lo que debes hacer es CAMBIAR EL MOTHER URGENTE!! aunque probablemente no me creas, investiga tu mismo y te daras cuenta, y de paso, al que te la vendio, le daria su correspondiente insulto ...


----------



## arrivaellobo (Nov 7, 2012)

Tienes que pinchar en "Global". Suponiendo que tienes Windows 7 x64, descárgalo de aquí. Solo actualízalo desde la propia BIOS como pone en el manual.

Aunque te funcione todo bien, siempre es conveniente estar actualizado, ya que a veces se corrigen pequeños errores que ayudan a la estabilidad del equipo, como me pasó a mi con mi actual PC.
Aún así, si quieres mejorar el rendimiento haz caso a djwash y cambia la MOBO.

Un abrazo


----------



## juepuchis1 (Nov 7, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> Si todo te corre bien como dices, no hay razon para actualizar la BIOS pero si hay razon suficiente para cambiar urgente esa mother, como puedes corroborar en la página de ASUS, esa mother soporta micros con TDP hasta 95W(a duras penas con esas fases VRM), y el 8150 supera ese TDP, con lo cual estas sobrecargando esa placa madre, en caso de quemarse puede llevarse con ella la fuente, el micro, la VGA, quien sabe a veces la misma falla en diferentes PC puede tener consecuencias mayores o menores...
> 
> Ademas que NO le estas sacando todo el jugo a ninguno de tus componentes con esa mother, la he tenido con un Athlon II X4 620 y una AMD MSI R7750, el rendimiento era normal con algunos cuelgues, cambie la mother (M5A78LM LX) por una M5A88V EVO y se nota la diferencia en rendimiento debido al chipset 760G/SB710 vs 880G/SB850...
> 
> Lo que debes hacer es CAMBIAR EL MOTHER URGENTE!! aunque probablemente no me creas, investiga tu mismo y te daras cuenta, y de paso, al que te la vendio, le daria su correspondiente insulto ...



amigo pero la compre el viernes jejejej por que dices que se puede quemar por la fuente?? la verdad inverti mas en el pro y si me causa problemas pues me comrpare otra boar pero no es compatible con el procesador o con la fuente?? te agradeceria si me sacas de dudas.


----------



## djwash (Nov 7, 2012)

juepuchis1 dijo:


> amigo pero la compre el viernes jejejej por que dices que se puede quemar por la fuente?? la verdad inverti mas en el pro y si me causa problemas pues me comrpare otra boar pero no es compatible con el procesador o con la fuente?? te agradeceria si me sacas de dudas.



Por el amor de Ohm, si lees bien, me estoy refiriendo en todo momento a la motherboard (M5A78LM LX) como el principal/potencial problema en tu sistema.

Si te fijaras en la pagina de ASUS como te dije podras ver que tu micro NO está en la lista de procesadores soportados por esa mother, porque precisamente ese micro supera el maximo TDP que admite esa placa madre.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78LM_LX/#CPUS



			
				La pagina de ASUS dijo:
			
		

> AMD AM3+ FX™/Phenom™ II/Athlon™ II/Sempron™ 100 Series Processors
> 
> Supports CPU up to *95 W* *95 W* *95 W* *95 W*
> AMD Cool 'n' Quiet™ Technology
> * 32nm AM3+ CPU is supported by BIOS version 0401 and later





			
				La pagina de AMD dijo:
			
		

> FX 8150 	3.6/4.2 GHz 	8MB  	socket AM3+ 	125W 	32nm SOI



En la pagina de AMD dice bien claro que el TDP de ese micro es de 125W...

http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx-model-number-comparison.aspx


Te lo explico mas didacticamente, los procesadores (todos) se alimentan con un voltaje inferior a los presentes en el conector EPS (12V), este voltaje ademas de ser inferior no siempre es constante, es decir, varia segun la carga del procesador en ciertas condiciones, el sistema encargado de controlar ese voltaje (y otros) es el VRM:







Es un conjunto de capacitores, transistores, inductores y otras cositas encargadas de regular y mantener estable el voltaje del procesador, la potencia que puede manejar el VRM depende de su estructura y ésta de la gama de la placa madre.

Los procesadores disipan potencia como todo componente electronico, esta potencia disipada se denomina TDP, normalmente a mayor poder de procesamiento mayor TDP.

La placa madre alimenta al procesador por medio de las fases de poder (VRM), si este tiene un TDP mayor al que la placa madre puede soportar esta ultima se exige demasiado y en muchos casos se necesitan algunas horas de funcionamiento para quemar los VRM, lo cual puede ocasionar el daño permanente a otros componentes como el CPU, la fuente, VGA, memorias, etc.

El VRM conta de un numero de fases dependiendo a que sector se destine la placa madre, 3+1, 4+1 son los basicos:






8+2, 10+2 son de gama media alta, mayor numero de fases, mayor TDP, lo necesario para procesadores tope de gama de AMD, con TDP de 125W...

Para tu micro es necesario un mother con 8+2 fases como minimo.






Lo ideal es ademas de las fases, una placa madre con chipset serie 900, asi sacaras el maximo rendimiento y eficiencia de la serie FX (placas madre con chipset 800 o inferior soportan FX pero no son 100% compatibles con sus caracteristicas).








En placas madre destinadas a overclock el numero de fases es superior, debido a que se necesita maximo control de voltaje en condiciones extremas, entre otras cosas.











Que te quiero decir con esto, que los japoneses invierten millones en tecnologia y viene el sabio que te vendio la PC a colocar un micro de gama alta en un mother de gama baja en el cual no es soportado.

Cada segundo que funciona tu PC estas forzando la mother, corres serio peligro de quemarla, y que se lleve otras cosas con ella, maestro...


----------



## juepuchis1 (Nov 7, 2012)

uff muchas gracias man por la explicacion te entendi al pie de la letra entonces voy a ir al que me la vendio y le voy a :cabezon: que me cambie la boar por una mejor esta serviria???

ASUS P8H61 - H






o mejor esta






y en cuanto a disipadores de calor que me recomiendas y que no suenen tanto no para el procesador si no para la caja.


----------



## djwash (Nov 7, 2012)

La primera es para Intel, vos tenes AMD, por lo tanto se descarta.

La segunda soporta tu micro y su TDP, pero lo ideal seria que consigas una placa madre con disipador en los VRM, como la M5A88V EVO, el unico inconveniente de esta es que al tener chipset serie 800 no es 100% compatible con los AMD FX, y menos lo sera para futuros procesadores.

Hoy en dia lo mejor es si vas a comprar placas madre con chipset 800 que sea con Phenom II x4 o Athlon II x4, si vas a comprar o ya tenes FX o pensas actualizar en el futuro, lo ideal es placa madre con chipset 900 y FX, cualquiera de estas mother son 100% compatibles con los FX actuales, y con las proximas generaciones de procesadores AMD.

El unico punto debil si se puede decir asi, de la serie 900 es que no tienen video integrado, es y no es, si tenes un equipo de alta gama, por que no tendrias una buena placa de video no?

De ASUS puede ser la M5A97 XXX la que mas te guste, y de Gigabyte la GA-970A-UD3, estas llevan chipset 970, USB3, SATA 3 entre otras cosas.

Si piensas hacer CrossFire en el futuro, deberas buscar una placa madre con chipset 990.

Es posible que el vendedor niegue totalmente la incompatibilidad de tus componentes, alegando que ha armado muchos y han funcionado, pero tu mismo has podido ver cual es la realidad, eso demuestra lo poco que sabe del tema ese individuo, y tristemente, seguro otros mas tienen una bomba de tiempo en sus casas...


----------



## juepuchis1 (Nov 8, 2012)

muchas gracais amigo ent en la pagina donde compro ahy estas no se cual de las 2 es mejor y cuales son las diferencias.

GIGABYTE 970A  - UD3  A.R DDR3 AM3  220,000 

GIGABYTE 990 - FXA UD3  DDR3 AM3  310,000

cual de las 2 es mejor y si alguna vez puedo hacerle oc a la tarjeta y que clase de ventilacion necesito para todo eso jejeje.

actualmente tengo todo mi pc montado en una torre hp voy a comprar 1 cual me recomiendas que sea economica y que pueda ventilarla bien.


----------



## djwash (Nov 8, 2012)

Las dos son muy buenas opciones, la diferencia es que la 990 esta preparada para Dual CrossFire o SLI, y la 970 solo soporta una placa de video unicamente, ya que uno solo de sus puestos PCIE x16 corre a x16, el otro corre a x4.

Ambas tienen las mismas fases y disipadores en los VRM, son muy buenas las dos, si te alcanza el dinero elige la 990, pero si no piensas hacer nunca CrossFire o SLI, ve por la 970 que tiene el mismo rendimiento.

En gabinetes, siempre estan los que te dicen que te compres uno de 300 obamas, y si tienes hard de alta gama es necesaria una buena ventilacion, no se de donde seras, aqui se consiguen unos gabinetes replicas de los gamer, con fuente en la parte inferior, 5 o 6 cooler de 14cm, con el frente microperforado, preparado para algunos modulos WC, FreeTools en discos y unidades opticas, muy buenos, poco y nada que envidiarles a gabinetes con un valor 4 veces mayor, hasta traen unas gomitas para amortiguar el contacto de la fuente con el gabinete.

Lo mas lindo de estos gabinetes es el precio, por unos 70 dolares los conseguis sin fuente.

Algo asi: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-433733958-gabinete-gamer-performance-k9388-fan-cooler-azul-o-rojo-_JM_


Por aca hay fotos:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/675041/ _
Luego subire fotos con la grafica y la fuente nueva...




Aca encontre uno que subio fotos del mismo gabinete que tengo yo:

http://www.taringa.net/comunidades/amdphenomii/5497419/_Galeria_-Mi-nuevo-Gabinete.html


----------



## juepuchis1 (Nov 8, 2012)

eres muy amable amigo entonces me inclinare por la gigabyte ya que quiero hacerle slim o mejorar la tarjeta de vídeo a una 680 algún día jejej muchas gracias y éxitos.

muy bonita esa torre soy de Colombia aquí los precios son obliterantes.


----------

